# Zeno has earned his RN title



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am very pleased to say that Zeno now has his RN (Rally Novice) certification at just 22 months of age.

Last weekend we went to a series of 4 CKC obedience trials, hosted by the Tyee Kennel Club in Duncan, B.C. We have never done Rally Obedience trials before ... never even watched one. But I was looking for obedience work for Zeno while we are training for his CDX certification. CDX is quite a bit more demanding, and requires quite a bit of training to get ready. I had checked things out on Youtube, and I was confident we could do the exercises required for Rally Novice. Soooo, off we went.

In spite of my poor handling, we managed to squeak out a passing score for all 4 trials. Almost all the points lost were due to handler error. On two separate occasions, I simply misunderstood what the posted sign was instructing us to do ... each time that cost us 10 points, which does not leave much leeway when you can only lose 30 points total and still pass! And in the first trial, I was very nervous and kept the leash too tight, which cost a bunch of points. Anyway, Zeno is hoping I will do better in future! The highest score was 91 (out of 100), and that included a loss of 3 points because I re-did one of the exercises. So Zeno is certainly capable if I will just get my act together. So now he is:

Zeno, PCD, CD, RN

Sorry I do not have any video this time ... but here is a photo of his ribbons from the trial.









Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations Charles and Zeno !


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

Dear Zeno,

Congratulations on getting your RN certificate despite the fact that your human kept messing up. Don't worry, they can be slow at times but if you keep working on him he will come around. Hey -- you know what's fun? When your human is playing with a slingshot, bark like crazy just when they're about to take a shot. I got mine trained now where he gives me a treat just to shut me up so he can concentrate -- works every time!

Sincerely,

Whispers (Marco's dog)


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Congrats both!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

dont be too tough on Charles, he's only human you know????


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Well, let's see a picture of that dog, Charles!!! Good job!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

As Charles says "Pictures Pictures Pictures" good point Devils Son In Law.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments. You will find a video of Zeno doing his CD work here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/52498-zeno-earned-his-cd-certificate/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

